# 2008 Madone 5.5 Performance Fit pricing?



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

I've got a local shop that has offered me a 2008 5.5 performance fit for just more than $3K. The 08's have DA whereas the '09 I test rode last week had Sram Force. I've not ridden a bike with DA yet. How different will the '08 feel than the '09 I got a test ride on? And before you say it, the '08 isn't built up yet and isn't at a local shop so I can't just stop by and try it.  I'm assuming the frame is the same so the only difference I'll notice is the components. BTW, I loved the feel of the Force hoods. Very comfy and fit my larger hands quite well. 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The only difference will be in the way the hoods feel, the double-tap shifting (and nudge shifting in the drops) vs. single throw on two levers, and the smoothness/quietness of the shifts themselves. Trim is argued ad nauseam, but on a proper set up, it shouldn't be an issue.

On a side note, the '09s all have a RDH whereas the '08s do not, if that is important to you.

There is a hugh price difference between the '08s and '09s I paid almost $3k less for my 08 6.5Pro than what the MSRP is for the '09s. Granted the '09 has Dura-Ace 7900, but all that gives me is hidden cables and a lighter chain. I am shocked by the amount of increase in prices. I knew it was coming just not how big.


----------



## rlafleur (May 5, 2008)

*2009 Graphics*

How much will they discount if you only want "Trek" on your Madone twice and not 12 times?

Someone really got carried away with the graphic design on the new bikes...


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

rlafleur said:


> How much will they discount if you only want "Trek" on your Madone twice and not 12 times?
> 
> Someone really got carried away with the graphic design on the new bikes...


I hear you, the 2008s were/are beautiful and the logos are very subdued. Heck, I think "TREK" is only on the downtube in three places, only two of which are plainly visible.

I felt 2008 was the first year in many that Trek actually got the paint/logos/outfit right for a stock bike. I can't tell you how many compliments this bike has received for it's looks. Then the 09s appeared.


----------



## DCL (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought an 08 5.5 this week at a good discount and I love it. I did not ride an 09 but the fact that I got a great price and I like the color of the 08 better and love the ride, makes me a happy camper


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

rlafleur said:


> How much will they discount if you only want "Trek" on your Madone twice and not 12 times?
> 
> Someone really got carried away with the graphic design on the new bikes...


Yeah, I don't understand it either. If I were getting an 09, I would go P1 or get it custom painted some how. Or ask for it in clear coated carbon.


----------



## speedlever (Sep 2, 2008)

I have an 08 Madone 5.5 coming any day now but have some concerns about the drive train after reading some threads about BB issues with the Bontrager compact crank and shifting issues with the SRAM chain and cassette. (see brownhunter's thread)

Would it be prohibitive (cost-wise) to swap out the stock drive train for a DA 7803 group? I had an Ultegra triple on my last bike and loved it. A compact double would be fine too. I would love to go with the 7900 series but it's too pricey for me. Another compact crank option might be an FC6650 G or S. But I see no Shimano cassette option I like for a compact crank (prefer 11-26 with a compact or 12-25 with a triple).

I have no idea what my LBS would give me for the new stock drive train in trade. I'll inquire today. But am curious if it's even worth exploring.

Here's a sample price for the 7803 gear I found via a Google search. I don't know how representative that is.

Edit: I just found the Shimano compatibility list. That is helpful.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

You should also consider the Ultegra SL. Offers the same shifting performance of 08 DA with only a slight weight penalty. After 2000 miles, my compact setup works flawlessly.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Question, but why go with the 5.5 when the 5.2 is essentially a 5.5 with an Ultegra SL rather than SRAM Force?


----------



## speedlever (Sep 2, 2008)

The 08 5.5 is not SRAM Force. 

Here are the specs:
Front Derailleur - Shimano Dura-Ace 7800
Rear Derailleur - Shimano Dura-Ace 7800
Crankset - Bontrager Race X Lite 50/34
Bottom Bracket - Bontrager Race X Lite 50/34
Brake Calipers - Shimano Dura-Ace 7800
Shifters - Shimano Dura-Ace 7800 STI
Cassette - SRAM OpenGlide 1070 11-26
Chain - SRAM PC1090

But that is an excellent question. I am perfectly happy with Ultegra in one form or another. But frankly, I don't like the colors on the 5.2 (2008 version). And the DA gear is a bit sexy too. Plus I'm getting a halfway decent price on an end of year model.


----------



## speedlever (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely. What cassette do you have? The 11-25?

Shimano has a hole in their cassette lineup for the 50/34 crank (imo). I only see the 11-25 in a 105. The only Ultegra 11t is 11-23 which would be too tall for me. I'd rather have an 11-26.

My Ultegra triple has been flawless in well over 3000 miles.

I'm not that much of a weight weenie that I would be worried about SL vs DA. But if the stock components are DA, I'm not gonna throw 'em out.  

I'm having trouble putting together an economical drive train to replace the questionable components in the stock mix.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah, I got confused because you were talking about switching out for a DA 7803. What would be the difference between a 7800 and a 7803?


----------



## speedlever (Sep 2, 2008)

Double vs triple.

7800
7803


----------

